# Question about skin allergies and blackened skin



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I kind of doubt the skin will ever be normal. I very glad you were able to figure out a way to get him more comfortable though! I'm not sure what's in the powder, but the Omega 3's are fantastic for dogs.

Just out of curiosity, has Winnie had a thyroid test? The blackened skin could be left over from allergies, could be a yeast infection, or could be a sign of thyroid disease (which can make allergies worse and make a dog more prone to skin infections).


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Not sure. Ike has had black skin on much of his body since he was a pup. Can a dog mature into dark skin or do they have to be born with it? Thyroid issues can also cause darkening of the skin...you might check his thyroid levels.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Rowdy had terrible allergies and was hypothyroid. He had to have 2 allergy shots for environmental allergens each month, was on a restricted diet and was still miserable with bald spots, black skin, the inability to hold down his food etc until he switched first to home cooked then to raw - Once on RAW food and thyroid medicine his blackened skin did lighten to a healthy pinkish over a few years - he was even able to discontinue the allergy shots. 

I do not know if the skin became healthier directly because of the raw diet with supplements or if the diet and medication finally were able to clear the infections (yeast, staph etc that dog had so many skin plugs taken it was a wonder his fur grew back in).

His coat also grew out some but never returned fully to the gorgeous coat he had until he was about a year and a half old - but he was healthy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is an interesting discussion because Barkley is undergoing chemo at the same time he is having a major allergy attack. We don't know if the chemo is causing more black spots (he always had spots) or if it is the allergies. Chemo causes fur loss and that causes itchiness, but the pollen season is in full swing now too. In addition he had a 4.5 hour surgery and we used our house heater 24/7 this past winter (a first) and either of those could cause a coat to blow with increased itchiness. We are dealing with bald spots that have new black skin spots underneath. He is hypothyroid, but I do not believe that is the cause of his black skin now as it is well under control with medication. During his last chemo session his oncologist scraped the skin but found no infection of any kind but I will revisit with him again next week about it.


----------



## robin20 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi all.
Guys please help me out.
I am thinking of buying a new PS3 soon and i need some good looking dog skin covers on it, So could anyone here please suggest me some websites providing dog club skin covers?

the dog club skin covers


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If blackened skin is relatively new ( alot of dogs have dark skin from birth), it could be a systemic yeast issue. The great dane lady has info on her site http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/systemic_yeast_mini_course.htm I don't subscribe to all her ideas, but we do use a good food, probiotics/enzymes, and nzymes just as general supplements.


----------

